# Hey y'all!my



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Hey guys, joined the website recently and want to say hello and thanks everyone for helping me out with my questions! Just got myself new board, new boots and new bindings for the upcoming season! 159Nitro team board/nitro team bindings and Burton Ruler wide boots! 0

https://i.ibb.co/FDMcF2w/69407781-370687570506566-1352971494887522304-n.jpg
https://i.ibb.co/DbGJshF/70359900-365188254399220-8908374011470151680-n.jpg#


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Welcome man!


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

phillyphan said:


> Welcome man!


thanks! picked up boots by my mondo size, hope they are not 2 small... bro picked up my package, returning to my country in 14days, i'll test the shoes then .


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

That's a great looking board!


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

drblast said:


> That's a great looking board!


yeah, love the 2019 nitro graphics, 2020 don't even look that good, but that's just preference i guess.


----------

